# Round 2 - For You Car Modeling Guys & Gals!



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Tom Lowe's new web site is up:

http://round2corp.com/

Part way down the page he answers a question on "Auto World" where he mentions that one day he may market model kits, die-cast, R/C, etc... under this name in addition to the slot cars.

So maybe you car people will get some new car model choices in the future.

Only time will tell I guess.

James


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Who knows? Maybe he'll buy back the PL molds from RC2 for a song... they won't be using them...


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

hi anthony
i like the way you think


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Car models. Pfah.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

John, tsk tsk tsk....
I hope he does bring the kits back, but not just the cars, I enjoy seeing you guys build the "other" stuff.
Chris


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

If he buys the molds back, they'll probably get damaged in a train wreck, the way things go.


----------

